# Umgedrehte Schilder auf der PUR



## BiMa (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich war heute Mittag auf der PUR. 
In Rentrisch, Neuweiler Weg, Ortsausgang an der Gabelung oberhalb des Spielplatzes haben unbekannte intolerante Subjekte die dortigen Hinweisschilder umgedreht, so dass Ortsunkundige  garadeaus und falsch fahren anstatt links die Steigung.
Find ich echt *******.


----------



## Dr.Slown (17. September 2008)

jaja,
ist nicht das erste mal!!
aber in anbetracht weiterer hübscher sachen wie stämme hinter kurven, sowie strippen spannen auf den trails, eher was zum schmunzeln.
sollten sie mal auf frischer tat ertappen.!!
ist echt bescheuert, was die sich dabei wohl denken???

watch out

Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (18. September 2008)

Hi,

Wollte mal wissen welche Pur am Schönste ist ?
Bin einmal die Blaue etwa bis nach Schüren abgefahren !
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. September 2008)

beide nett, 
treffen sich ja hin und wieder mal, und laufen eine zeitlang zusammen.
auf der blauen ist ein kleiner kurzer aber steiler trail, der mir sehr gut gefällt.

könnten ja mal mit ein paar mann(frau) beide in angriff nehmen.

jemand dabei??
gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. September 2008)

jap..wann willste denn??


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. September 2008)

egal am besten sind die we´s.
kommenden sa/so kann ich leider nicht, muss knechten.

nächsten samstag 27.09 die blaue.
wäre der erste vorschlag.
ne gemütliche runde, muss mein neues pferdchen erst einfahren.

andere vorschläge

gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. September 2008)

am 27 kann ich nicht....

28??

gruß


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. September 2008)

klär ich mal mit meiner besseren hälfte,lasse es dich bis zum kommenden we wissen.
ok??


----------



## Thorsten Brach (23. September 2008)

Da wäre ich evtl. auch dabei wenn ich darf ???

Das mit den Schildern ist mir zuletzt auch aufgefallen - habs aber auch schon gemeldet - wobei die Strecke ja regelmäßig kontrolliert wird - denke das ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder gerichtet ?!

mfg

Thorsten


----------



## Dr.Slown (23. September 2008)

hi,gerne.
kann aber erst samstag zu/absagen, da ichg nicht weiß ob ich arbeiten muss.
hoffe ist füe euch in ordnung von der zeit her.
war eben auf der pur ne kleine runde nach der knechte,sieht alles soweit in ordnung aus.
schilder weisen den rechten weg!!!
gruß
Doc


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. September 2008)

Ei wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag?? 
Ich muss am Samstag bei nem Umzug helfen und kann leider nicht.

@ Thorsten klar bist gern gesehen....

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (24. September 2008)

hi,
da ich immer noch nicht weiß ob ich arbeiten muss(darf) wollte ich mal wissen welche zeit ihr da so für den ausflug im auge habt.??
hoffentlich bis sonntag!!

mfg.
Doc


----------



## chantre72 (27. September 2008)

hi,
wäre dann auch mit dabei.ich werfe mal ne zeit und nen treffpunkt in den raum.

12:00
parkplatz schüren

?????


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. September 2008)

ich kann morgen nicht...muss passen.

gruß tilo


----------



## Dr.Slown (27. September 2008)

hi,
12:00 passt
schüren auch

gruß
Doc


----------



## Dr.Slown (28. September 2008)

hi,
schöne "PUR" tour, bei noch schönerem wetter.
schade das wir nur zu zweit waren.

viel erfolg morgen.
bis dienstag

gruß
Doc


----------



## der knoche (29. September 2008)

Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Karte von der Gegend um Stingberg, auf der die beiden Purs eingezeichnet sind, damit man im Zweifelsfall mal nachgucken kann, wie es denn nun wirklich weitergeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (30. September 2008)

der knoche schrieb:


> Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Karte von der Gegend um Stingberg, auf der die beiden Purs eingezeichnet sind, damit man im Zweifelsfall mal nachgucken kann, wie es denn nun wirklich weitergeht?


gibt so was. ob die empfelenswert ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. hab so ne übersichtskarte im homburger forum / rathaus enteckt. kannst bestimmt auch im rathaus in dingmerd finden. wenn du ne gscheite karte brauchst, nur im 1:25000er format kaufen und pädcher selber eintragen


----------



## Thorsten Brach (30. September 2008)

Hier der Link zum Streckenplan :

http://www.sanktingbert.de/fileadmin/st-ingbert/kulturamt/StreckenplanPur.pdf


GPS-Routen in GPX Format :

http://www.sanktingbert.de/fileadmin/st-ingbert/kulturamt/pur-gruen-gpx.gpx

http://www.sanktingbert.de/fileadmin/st-ingbert/kulturamt/pur-blau-gpx.gpx

GPS Routen im KML Format:

http://www.sanktingbert.de/fileadmin/st-ingbert/kulturamt/pur-gruen-kml.kml

http://www.sanktingbert.de/fileadmin/st-ingbert/kulturamt/pur-blau-kml.kml


----------



## Dr.Slown (6. Oktober 2008)

nabend,
wollte morgen früh die blaue wieder unter die stollen nehmen.
hat jemand lust, zeit, langeweile??
könnten uns dann ja treffen.

gruß
Doc


----------



## schuchart (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
war gestern auf der blauen PUR vom Stiefel bis Schüren und zurück unterwegs. Am Stiefel sind fast alle Schilder nach dem langen Uphill Trail bis Rentrisch unkenntlich gemacht worden. Vermutlich wurde mit Lösungsmittel die Farbe abgelöst! Ein Schild wurde umgedreht! Speziell an der Kreuzung der Schleifen ist die Situation für ortsfremde nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.
An der Abzweigung hinter Schüren nach dem Downhill an der sich die blaue PUR wieder zurück Richtung Stiefel abzweigt fehlt auch ein Schild, bzw. war an der Rückseite des Baumes ein Schild in die falsche Richtung angebracht. Entweder habe ich die Situation nicht richtig erkannt (war zum ersten mal dort) oder jemand hat das Schild umgehängt.


----------



## Dr.Slown (26. Oktober 2008)

hmm,
vielleicht doch das der grund??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363634

aber es soll ja soche sachen geben.

gruß
Doc


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo 
möchte  Sonntag ca 7.30Uhr mit meinem Bruderherz die blaue Pur in Angriff nehmen.
Kann man sich auf die Beschilderung verlassen oder sollte ich doch besser eine Karte mitnehmen?

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## Thorsten Brach (9. Mai 2009)

Beschilderung ist Top ! Kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Thorsten Danke für deine Info !
hat alles super funktioniert.

Ein Lob an die Macher 
super Streckenauswahl und das direkt vor der Haustür.

Wir kommen wieder


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin heute eher zufällig in Rentrisch auf die PUR gekommen und fand die Strecke eigentlich richtig genial, allerdings habe ich oben in IGB an der Gehnbach irgendwie den Anschluß verloren hab ich dort Schilder übersehen ?
Bin dann durch das Wohngebiet runter ab nach hause. War schon spät und Frauchen hat mit dem essen gewartet

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------

